# Any Thoughts on CalArts



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Hey everyone!  I applied to CalArts as well as NYU, UCLA, and Columbia.  I was wondering if anyone out there is in the same boat and I was also wondering how you would weigh your options if given the choice between CalArts (being more art based) vs. the heavy hitters of the narrative circuit.  Thanks for the input!  

Here's hoping everyone gets accepted into their top choice!


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Has no one considered Cal Arts?  

I, myself, am a bit surprised as I feel that it is a very innovative and supportive, as well as a top 5 film school.


----------



## Winterreverie

Not quite top five generally-- but, its up there. Cal Arts is known most for experimental and animation. If you're focusing on animation-- you really can't do better.

If you're looking for more of an industry school-- its not the place.


----------



## tomsundies

I also applied to CalArts -- though, I originally had no intention of doing so.  When I asked a former professor for a letter of recommendation, she insisted that I look into CalArts (at that point, I was applying to AFI, Chapman, UCLA and USC).  

I knew about their Character Animation program (the program that produced John Lasseter, Brad Bird and Tim Burton), but I had absolutely no idea that they offered an MFA in Film Directing (and I wonder if a lot of potential applicants really just don't know about the program).   

I, unfortunately, didn't apply by their priority deadline -- and I really regret not doing so, because of all the schools I've applied to I think CalArts probably has the most attractive program (in my opinion, of course).

I've been on campus twice (though, never on an official tour) and I've really enjoyed myself.  The admissions people I've dealt with were amazing, and I can even overlook the perceived pretensions of the student body -- it is a film school after all 

I also really like that you are required to direct a one-act play in your second year, and I love the emphasis they put on learning the craft of acting.  I think that's fantastic (though, I'm sure some might disagree).

If anybody hasn't looked into the program, you can get more info here:  http://muse.calarts.edu/about/catalogs/film0708.pdf.

The real downsides seem to be limited production facilities/equipment and fewer networking opportunities (it's definitely an 'indie' school) -- neither of which are deal breakers for me.  

So far I've interviewed with AFI and UCLA, and if I was somehow fortunate enough to be asked to choose between either of those schools and CalArts, I really have no idea what I'd do.  It'd be a tough decision -- and I definitely consider myself a 'narrative' filmmaker with real 'industry' sensibilities, but CalArts seems like an attractive place to 'find your voice.'

Best of luck.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Thanks for the reply tomsundies!  

It's nice to know that someone out there has applied to the narrative heavy weights, but still appreciates CalArts as a worthy school to look into.  I would have to agree with you on the pretentiousness of the student body, but hey they all seem happy with the artistic community ! Anyway it's a fantastic school that I think is passed over a little too often. 

Have you heard back from CalArts?


----------



## KelMo

I went to CalArts last night for a friend's thesis reading (MFA in Creative Writing, so not necessarily film related) and these are a few of my thoughts:

-The students are much more "artsy" types than at other LA film schools (I've not been to the NY ones). One girl wearing grandma glasses and a polyester suit with a purple walrus print, another with a shaved head. My friend, who's much more the jeans and t-shirt kind of guy, is accepted and welcome there as well, but the majority of students tend to fall into the "weird art kids" category. 

-The work does seem to be more geared toward indie or experimental film... not that that's a bad or good thing, necessarily, just different!

-There's a lot of opportunity to cross into different mediums. Of the three individuals reading last night, two were what they refer to as "inner school" students.  My friend started out in the music department.  I believe he ended up taking three years and got 2 (possibly 3?) MFAs in different concentrations.  Another one of the creative students reading last night was also a documentary filmmaker.

-There are very few "industry" connections compared to the other schools. This includes both events at the end of your time at the school (the ones at AFI, UCLA, and USC are much bigger and draw a lot of industry attention) and an active alumni network. (This is solely my experience having lived in LA for three years and had many entertainment interactions/jobs/friends)

-The campus is in Valencia, CA, which is 45 minutes (in good traffic) from Los Angeles. It's a beautiful area, but definitely not in the "city" as it were.

To some people these things are pluses, to others minuses. Good luck picking the right place for you!


----------



## Ahnser

Ah, many thanks for the information thus far regarding CalArts!

I just got accepted into their Film Directing Program; as happy as I am, CalArts wasn't my first choice and I'm left wondering if I should a) attend CalArts or b) get an internship/job for a year and reapply to my top choices? 

I'm still waiting to hear from a few schools, so I guess I'll just be patient.


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Ahnser - 
  Are you going to attend the accepted student event in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Oh and to add to the information on Cal Arts:

Though there may not be heavy industry connections (though many a well known director has stopped by the school - just look at their webstite) there are many professors who are on the selection committees for big name film festivals; and the basis is that if they like your work they will support you in submiting it to the festival.  It is also impossible to overlook that the MOMA just hosted a CalArts retrospective that showed quite a bit of students work.  

Though unconventional (as far as Hollywood goes) CalArts does tend to have something that the other big narrative schools do not: the students are making work that is innovative and it does not go unnoticed


----------



## Ahnser

I won't be at the Thursday night screening, but I plan on going to the Friday and Saturday events. And you?


----------



## Sylina

I am glad that Calarts is discussed here. I noticed that most people here like talking NYU,AFI, UCLA,USC,Chapman. But according last year's record, the first 5 film schools are: NYU,USC,UCLA,AFI,Calarts (Columbia is the 6th). So I got a little confused that nobody here even talked about Calarts.

By the way, I was invited to the accepted students' events too, but I don't think I could get there in time.
I hope the MFA directing program will fit me.


----------



## tomsundies

> Originally posted by Dream of a Rarebit Fiend:
> Have you heard back from CalArts?


 Congratulations to Dream of a Rarebit Fiend, Ahnser and Sylina on the acceptance!  I  _just_ heard back from CalArts today and I was waitlisted.

Of course, it's disappointing that I wasn't accepted outright, but I feel pretty fortunate to have even made it this far considering: (a) the priority deadline was November 30th and I didn't submit my application until January 4th and (b) my monologue was horrendous, truly horrendous -- I am an just an awful, awful actor.

AND I don't know about everyone else, but the CalArts application was definitely the most intense application I've come across (and I'm currently an American Studies graduate student -- meaning, I've already applied to and been accepted to a grad school and I've never encountered anything quite like the CalArts app). 

With the other schools, I felt like I was showing them what I can already do and/or or synthesizing experiences/thoughts that were already there.  But the CalArts application challenged me in ways I would have never anticipated -- just going through the application process helped me to grow as a filmmaker, which really blew me away and definitely says a lot about the CalArts program (at least in my mind).

Did anyone decide to submit a "short personal video documentary?"  I didn't, but that was only because I already felt like I was taking on a lot with the application as is.

Best of luck in your decisions.

ps... I googled 'Dream of a Rarebit Fiend' and was read a couple of the strips; brilliant.  Thanks


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Tomsundies-

Congratulations on making the waitlist!  There is so much moving around with decision making that I am sure you have a very good chance at making it in - anyway, I think you would be a great addition to CalArts.  Everything that you mentioned about growing as a filmmaker through the application was reflected tenfold in what the graduate students said when I asked them how they felt about the program itself.  

Even when I asked the students how they felt in the face of a mountain of loans they all held fast to this answer: that it is fully worth it. 

I have to say that I am quite happy to actually see interest in CalArts on this forum!  It really does deserve its own discussion.     

I'm glad you liked the comic strips!  You should check out the silent film that stemmed from them - it's pretty astounding...


----------



## spineless

Hello,

I have been accepted at Columbia and CalArts. Still haven't made up my mind. I think I preffer Columbia.

Any suggestions? (I am interrested in art and independent filmmaking)


----------



## braininabox

The handful of people I've talked to from Columbia say that the staff really push you along to get real industry experience and contacts.

My thoughts on CalArts are even though it soundslike a great environment, and if you choose to go their I'm sure you'll have the time of your life. However after you get your diploma and see your mountain of debt and realize that the only two animation job openings at Pixar are being flooded with hundreds if not thousands of applicants  with impressive demo reels and years   of experience. 

I went to a Q and A session with someone from pretty high up at Rhythm and Hues and they said if you want to go into the character animation...you better be REALLY good. She said the people that have the VFX and Character jobs that you want are the best of the best and type that have spent the last 7-8 years in a computer lab without really talking to anyone.  
If you are going into animation, I would suggest looking inot somewhere else that would give you the training and possibility of finding an animation niche outside of Hollywood/Pixar instead of teaching you how to be reaalllly good with Maya.   
Then you would have the steady income and knowledge to be able to create whatever art and independent animation you want in your free time.


----------



## spineless

Thanks braininabox.

I am not interrested in animation. 

CalArts has a great Film Directing MFA program, but people tend to relate CalArts with animation and heavy experimental films and documentaries, but these two subjects are covered by other programs: Character Animation and Film/Video MFA. Film Directing MFA is focused on narrative films, and I think it's a great program.

I am not sure if Columbia's Film MFA is better than CalArts'. What do you think?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Wow, what a hard comparison!  

I think that both Columbia and CalArts have ups and downs (gutters and strikes , but honestly, the only way to decide something like that is to flip a coin...

Or ask a magic 8 ball...

And if you find yourself unhappy with the results than listen to your gut.

Here's my meager attempt at comparison:

CalArts' strength (for me) is in the artistic community.  The school was founded by good ol' Walt Disney in order to house all the arts under one roof and as result you can walk down the hall and find puppetry, dance, animation, music, experimental music, painting, printmaking, photography, etc.  The beauty of the proximity of all these arts is that, as a filmmaker, you could very well collaborate.  Aside from this, I am constantly astounded by the emphasis on personal voice - this to me is exciting (and is also a founding philosophy of Sundance). 

Columbia is also staggering in its strengths, yet in different ways.  It, seems to me, to be a school that has one foot in the industry and one foot in the independent scene - this could be a fantastic advantage for those looking for a more conventional, yet alternative approach to Hollywood.  

No matter what you choose I am sure that you will improve as a filmmaker!  

Let me know what you choose and good luck!


----------



## spineless

Indeed it is a difficult decision.
  What makes it even harder is that two friends of mine (fellow filmakers and collaborators) will be attending CalArts next year.
  I also like some aspects of CalArts' program, such as the fact that you get to direct theater and the originality of some courses (such as "Directing Landscapes").
  Given the fact that I am interested in art filmmaking and enjoy poetic or minimal narratives in feature films, one might suggest that CalArts suits me better. But I think that storytelling is the most important element of a film, and in order to experiment with it, one has to be an expert at it, and such expertise is   guaranteed at Columbia. I think Columbia is arty and indy-friendly too, right?


----------



## tomsundies

Where's everyone at in the decision making process?  Anyone heading to CalArts in the Fall?

What program, Film/Video or Film Directing?


----------



## Dream of a Rarebit Fiend

Hey Tom and all you other CalArts prospectives!

I still am not sure of my decision!  Though I did get the chance to speak with the founder of the Film Directing program and from what I hear it's pretty fantastic.  So that said - if I go to CalArts it will be for Film Directing - which should open up a spot for anyone on the waitlist for Film/Video.

All the Best!


----------



## Winterreverie

Have you visited the school? A few of the students at my school were discussing Cal Arts and what a great place it is to "find your voice." A film school supporting trial and error and true experimentation is such a novelty-- many of the .big school's tend to be more formulaic. At least in my opinion, that definitely is a testament to Cal arts' worth. If you end up there, you should give some of us a tour and I would love to keep in touch regarding the curriculum and style of the school.


----------



## Melanie

Hey all-

Reviving this thread a year later. I just got my letter of acceptance for CalArts Film Directing MFA and trying to decide if I should go. For those that chose to attend and are wrapping up their first year, could you tell me a bit about your impressions now? How were the classes, how were your projects, and what is the student body like? 

I am 22 and have my BA in Comparative Literature from a traditional liberal arts college. I am interested to know how diverse the student body is in terms of previous experience and interests. Did many students do art in undergraduate or are they coming from varied fields? 

And finally, I am very interested to learn about housing. I grew up in Paris and New York City so I am used to, and love, big cities. I thought if I did attend I would live in LA and commute, but it seems that might be a bit far. Where do most graduate students live? If many live on or around campus, is there a thriving town as well or are things dominated by what appears to be golf courses on google maps. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## joep

Hello Melanie! I was accepted a couple of days ago and have the very same questions you've posed.

I am 21 and about to graduate with a BA in Cinema Studies from Purchase College in NY. The MFA Film Directing program was my top choice and I was overjoyed to be accepted.

However, the cost of the program, as well as other unclear issues (the level of equipment, the school's location, professional contacts), have caused just a bit of doubt, but certainly not enough to stifle my excitement.

So yes, any feedback from current students would be greatly appreciated. Either way, I'm pretty sure I'm heading to California.


----------



## Melanie

Hey congrats joep, maybe I'll be seeing you in the fall

But I still can't decide whether or not to attend. On the one hand I hear dreadful reviews from thegreenwallpaper and others about poor equipment, A's handed out like candy, etc. I read another person who wrote about a professor who loves Roger & Ebert type reviews. This is disparaging and makes me hesitant to dispense close to 40 grand. 

On the other hand I've read raving reviews of the school, about how the students are motivated to break boundaries in cinema, have success in film festivals, make a great community, etc. 

CalArts was not my top choice but I didn't get in to the other schools, so I'm left wondering if I should decline and try again next year, or go ahead with CalArts. This also makes me wonder, what are transfer possibilities? If I attend one year at CalArts and find it is not the school for me, could it be potentially easier to get into another school like UCLA or NYU, or do transfers not work like that in grad school? 

Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

hey guys.  i went there for a year, if you have any specific questions, let me know!


----------



## joep

Thanks thegreenwallpaper

What program were you in exactly, MFA Film and Video or MFA Film Directing?

I'm specifically interested in the type of equipment, and how it compares to the bigger schools. I own an HVX200 and a nice tripod, so I'm mainly wondering about their dollies/tracks/lenses and filters, editing stations, and especially their lighting equipment. Essentially, anything that can improve the quality of the image. And anything regarding the structure of the program and types of assignments would be helpful as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

re- housing situation....

i lived in LA and commuted every day.  it's not an awful drive, like an hour north on the 5 freeway through sloping mountains.  most of the students lived up there though, so if sometimes people were going to get together for a quick drink at the strip mall or something, i was so far away i didn't even bother going.  it certainly killed any feeling of togetherness.

if you love big cities, you won't like living in valencia. valencia is very much a suburb in the middle of nowhere.  there's a six flags nearby, so that should be a major clue as those places are always in the middle of uninhabited places.  as far as "things to do" there is virtually nothing.  no small movies theatres, coffee houses, bars, etc.  it's all strip mall stuff.  few of the students ever wanted to hang out in LA because of the far drive.  i mean think about it, at 2AM do you really want to drive an hour and a half through the super dark, creepy mountains back to valencia?

i feel like i'm just spewing negativity but i just want to let everyone know what they're getting into.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

when i was there in 07, they did not upgrade to HD yet.  they refused to for some unknown reason.  the best cam there was the panasonic dvx.  i would call and ask about that since it was a year and a half ago.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

oh, sorry, i thought you only asked about cameras.  they have one dolly.  i primarily shoot on super 8 or 16mm film and they have plenty of filters for that purpose, as well as lenses, etc.  but unfortunately you have to reserve sometimes MONTHS ahead of time to make sure you get anything.

but again, i would call and ask about all this stuff because they may have gotten more stuff last year.


----------



## joep

Is this for the Film Directing program or Film and Video? what about tracks and lighting?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

film directing.  but it doesn't matter what program you're in, the equipment is shared with the entire school and most of the classes are combined.  the most disappointing thing for me was that they combine the undergrad/grad programs so you are in classes with people who are 18 years old and know nothing about film.

it's been awhile so again, call about equipment.  i don't want to say whether they have something or not and be wrong because it has been awhile.  when i was there, they had a good supply of lights... albeit they were quite old.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

editing stations (all in the dark, cold, depressing basement):

film:
six moviolas, with TWO keys.  yeah, that makes a lot of sense.  telling the cage about that?  don't even both, they won't make more keys.  one sharp splicer, 3 crap ones.

digital:

one small computer lab in the basement with final cut that is always unavailable due to classes.  best computers upstairs reserved for animation kids only.  private basement editing stations are available but as a first year you won't get them & you have to kiss ass to get them beyond that.

i just edited at home and bought my own equipment because i was tired of the hassle getting anything there posed.  yet another reason why i'm re-applying to schools this year.


----------



## joep

Jesus, man. Do the teachers spit venom too?

Is there anything positive about the program that you can think of? How come people stay and it's a relatively high ranked film program?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

sorry!  it just wasn't that challenging of a program and all the cons add up really quickly for me when that much money is involved.  but hey, maybe it's your dream school, and maybe things have changed.  everyone's different.

one time there was a gallery opening and this girl's installation was a water faucet dropping and the dean of the school walked up to her in awe and showered her with praise.

ok i'm not saying anything else.


----------



## joep

You're killing me dude.

Plus, are you seriously Vincent Gallo's assistant? Did you have to set up the sperm auction on ebay? Did Chloe Sevigny help?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

sorry.  

yes, no, and no.


----------



## Melanie

hey, thegreenwallpaper thanks so much for taking the time to answer our questions. 

and joep, i've been digging arouned for info here and other places, and even though i'm so far away i've decided the only way i can know for sure is to visit so i'll be going to the accepted students weekend on april 2-4, will you be going to that? i have heard so many mixed reviews about the school, though i have to say what stands out is the way students there are doing really innovative, out of the mainstream stuff (greenwallpaper you might disagree). and they did in fact update their equipment last year so they have HD and all of that now, although some students do say it's difficult to rent so many just rent from outside providers. 

hopefully i'll make up my mind by admitted students day, anyone else going?


----------



## joep

Hey. I received a letter in the mail recently about a get-together in NYC on April 8th for CalArts accepted students in the nearby area (I go to school about 45 minutes north of the city in Weschester County), so I will very likely be attending that. Maybe I'll see you there, Mel.


----------

